# anticipating thyroid surgery



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

I have hashimoto's since 1991 and have had a great deal of trouble adjusting my medication. Have never been able to get on a stable dosage. I am exploring the possibility of having my thyroid removed and was wondering if, after surgery, it would be a lot easier to stabilize my dosage. Has anyone had an experience similiar to mine? Would really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was diagnosed with toxic multinodular goiter 2 years ago and my doctor says I have Hashimoto's antibody (?). I cannot adjust to my medications either. Blood test results show normal numbers but I feel bad pretty much 24/7.

I'm seeing a surgeon tomorrow. My doctor says even though my numbers are normal (with medication) doesn't necessarily mean my thyroid is functioning normally.

I have several nodules, every 6 months when I have tests the old nodules have grown and new ones are visible.

My greatest hope is for exactly what you've posted - I want stability. Period! I'm tired all the time, I've got more whacky symptoms than I can list, I don't see any reason to think I won't eventually have to have the nodules removed and feel like the longer I wait, the more complicated it'll be. Plus, cancer is rampant in both sides of my family and my doctor said FNA isn't always accurate.

As far as medication, the way I "FEEL" is like hypothyroid and hyperthyroid simultaneously. I have practically every symptom of hyperthyroidism but my gut feeling is my medicine makes me feel worse.

I must have spoken to a dozen women I know who have had thyroid surgery plus my treasured online friends here - I haven't found anyone who is sorry they had their thyroid removed. The constant, constant, constant, constant various health symptoms I try to cope with are undoubtedly creating mental/emotional problems and I just feel like I can't take much more.

Welcome!! You'll find so much information here and the members are so gracious about answering questions, sharing experiences, etc. I've only been a member for a few weeks but I plan on staying!! :anim_26:

Do stay - we're all genuinely interested in each other's experiences and we revel in success stories!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I can't speak to the ups and downs or Hashi's because I never dealt with either, but what I can say is that my entire thyroid was removed earlier this year (due to cancer), and now I feel great... very stable, happy, energetic... "normal" I guess. I suspect I've been mildly hypo for a long time, and I feel better these days than I have in years!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I, too, cannot speak of Hashi's. I had a completion thyroidectomy in July for cancer and nodules, hyper etc.. I feel much better than I did before. I don't think I am at the best dose but so many of my symptoms have gone away. I wish you all the best.


----------



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. The more I read on this site the more certain I feel that I will have this procedure done. I do notice that most people seem to be on a very low dose of thyroid after the surgery and apparently finding a physician to work with you is very important. I can certainly appreciate this, since I am now on my fourth physician. They just don't seem to know much about this disease.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am not sure how the dose is determined. I was on ATD's for about 8 or 10 weeks before surgery. I think they helped a little. I am now on 125 mcg of synthroid. Sept.1 is my first blood test to see how things stand. My GP & I have already had "words" regarding which tests will be run.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

9timesover said:


> Thank you all for your responses. The more I read on this site the more certain I feel that I will have this procedure done. I do notice that most people seem to be on a very low dose of thyroid after the surgery and apparently finding a physician to work with you is very important. I can certainly appreciate this, since I am now on my fourth physician. They just don't seem to know much about this disease.


Welcome!










Yes; you will need a doc who understands the proper lab tests to run and who is willing to titrate your replacement med every 8 weeks until you feel great!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Hope the above is helpful.


----------



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I am not sure how the dose is determined. I was on ATD's for about 8 or 10 weeks before surgery. I think they helped a little. I am now on 125 mcg of synthroid. Sept.1 is my first blood test to see how things stand. My GP & I have already had "words" regarding which tests will be run.


Thanks for the info. I am learning a lot. What is an "ATD"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

9timesover said:


> Thanks for the info. I am learning a lot. What is an "ATD"


 Oh, sorry..anti thyroid drug, I wasn't sure I could spell methimazole correctly!


----------



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Oh, sorry..anti thyroid drug, I wasn't sure I could spell methimazole correctly!


Thanks. This does not sound like a very nice drug. I looked up the side effects. How are you doing now?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am doing pretty well. I had surgery. I think I might have tried staying on the ATD longer, if not for the cancer. It had taken the symptoms down a notch or two. Although, so many symptoms are gone now, it is really nice to live again! Best wishes to you! 

P.S. I saw that you mentioned that you thought after surgery a low does was given. I think I am taking a middle of the road dose at 125 mcg. I really don't know how they decide what dose to prescribe!


----------

